# Good Deals - Civil Books + One Construction Module



## Silvamela (Feb 9, 2010)

Folks, I am cleaning up my shelf and have the following for sale. All books are latest edition. Shipping included and will occur 2 days after receiving payment. If interested please email me at [email protected] Paypal accepted at same address. Thanks.

*PE Civil Sample Questions and Solutions - NCEES 2007 *

Condition: almost new, no marks

Amazon Price: $76.95

*Asking: $54 (shipping included) *

*Practice Problems for the Civil Engineering PE Exam: A Companion to the Civil Engineering Reference Manual, 11th Edition - Michael R. Lindeburg PE *

Condition: almost new, maybe v. few marks

Amazon Price: $65

*Asking: $45 (shipping included) *

*Civil PE Professional Engineer Exam, Construction Module (Second Edition) 2009 - Ruwan Rajapakse *

Condition: almost new, few yellow highlights

Amazon Price: $59.90 *(out of stock) *

Asking: $45 (shipping included)


----------



## Silvamela (Feb 15, 2010)

Silvamela said:


> Folks, I am cleaning up my shelf and have the following for sale. All books are latest edition. Shipping included and will occur 2 days after receiving payment. If interested please email me at [email protected] Paypal accepted at same address. Thanks.
> *PE Civil Sample Questions and Solutions - NCEES 2007 *
> 
> Condition: almost new, no marks
> ...


Civil PE Professional Engineer Exam, Construction Module - SOLD


----------



## Silvamela (Mar 18, 2010)

Silvamela said:


> Silvamela said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, I am cleaning up my shelf and have the following for sale. All books are latest edition. Shipping included and will occur 2 days after receiving payment. If interested please email me at [email protected] Paypal accepted at same address. Thanks.
> ...


All sold, thanks.


----------

